# P Litter Names?



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I think we already have our "P" litter short list, but I'd love to hear any other suggestions people have for boy P names.

I DON'T like humany sounding names (ie no Petes) and no cutesy names. We tend to gravitate towards hard-sounding foreign names.

Please send some suggestions my way!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I love the name Phoenix.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Pharaoh


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

Pete!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

JudynRich said:


> Pete!


You're rotten!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Since it's Super Bowl weekend-- Packer.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

I like Paz and Pan. Max's "real" name is Picasso, which is nice but I prefer one or 2 syllable names. ( and my hubby always wanted a GSD named "Max")


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Pan, Praxas/Praxis, Payne, Pantera, Pyro, Paris, Pax, Pirate, Pistol, Puck, Poseidon, Perseus


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Well...if Pete doesn't do it for you, how about:

Paul
Pat
Phil

Only kidding...only kidding.

How about Pele?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Pegasus, Primal, Panic, Patron, Platonic, Python


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I've met a Petrol and a Panzar


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Panther, Phantom, Puma, Plato, Punk, Patton, Pepe Le Pew, Percival


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok, I ran out of unique P names. 

Do you like any of them?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

lol Ren I like some of them...Pepe Lew Pew is probably a big no  Haha.

Here are some of the names we had been considering:
Pasko (pronounced Pashko)
Prvi (people don't seem to like that one  )
Pastor (it means "shepherd" in Serbo-Croatian...my husband is from Bosnia)
Paulus

So we definitely tend to gravitate towards those harder names.

I do like some of those above--I'd just need to think on ways of shortening them to a good call name since I usually like the shorter names.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


> lol Ren I like some of them...Pepe Lew Pew is probably a big no  Haha.
> 
> Here are some of the names we had been considering:
> Pasko (pronounced Pashko)
> ...


My goodness! I am way off! :crazy:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I like Prvi and Pastor- both good names


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey Justine, I think LaRen's suggestion of Pistol is a good one considering what you do...eh?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

DnP said:


> Hey Justine, I think LaRen's suggestion of Pistol is a good one considering what you do...eh?


Haha, true! And I'm sure he'll be a little "pistol" too!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


> Haha, true! And I'm sure he'll be a little "pistol" too!


I LOVE the name Pistol. :wub:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I can just hear you calling "Here Pistol, c'mon Pis"


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Like like Pistol and Pyro!

Here some more I found:

Pasco
Pasha
Parko
Panama
Patriot
Patton
Pilot
Piranha
Presley
Panthea means all "GODS"
Par

Hope you like some...


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Oh what about PISTOL PETE!! LOL LOVE LOVE

J/K I just had to say it!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> Like like Pistol and Pyro!
> 
> Here some more I found:
> 
> ...


Piranha seems so fitting for a GSD puppy..... LOL!!


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

Plato


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Piranha seems so fitting for a GSD puppy..... LOL!!


That is exactly why I added it!  (our lil' land sharks/piranhas)


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> Like like Pistol and Pyro!
> 
> Here some more I found:
> Pasha
> ...


My husband has actually ALWAYS wanted to name a boy puppy this since I MET HIM! But...I feel like here in the US people don't know what it means (it was an Ottoman Empire name given to high ranking military officials)...and it sounds like of feminine?

What do people think?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I like Payne/Pain, you know he will be a Payne/Pain in the ____


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


> My husband has actually ALWAYS wanted to name a boy puppy this since I MET HIM! But...I feel like here in the US people don't know what it means (it was an Ottoman Empire name given to high ranking military officials)...and it sounds like of feminine?
> 
> What do people think?


When I hear the name Pasha I think Tasha or Sasha and I think of a girl. 

Sorry.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> When I hear the name Pasha I think Tasha or Sasha and I think of a girl.
> 
> Sorry.


And ironically, Sasha is an old East European MALE name and using it as a female name is a new thing. lol....but that's what I told my hubby.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Pasha was a name of a russian dancer on "So you thank you can dance" He was totally gorgeous. ( youtube it check him out) I like the name..... Just my opinion.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Nicknames are vital when picking a name, we have Killian, who is now nicknamed KILL..... It really shocks people when kids can't say Killian and you say can you say "kill" and you realized what you just said..... *SIGH* I blame my husband.


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

Petrone?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Nicknames are vital when picking a name, we have Killian, who is now nicknamed KILL..... It really shocks people when kids can't say Killian and you say can you say "kill" and you realized what you just said..... *SIGH* I blame my husband.


I call my GSD Sinister, Sin, and people always say "Is that short for cinnamon?"


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I call my GSD Sinister, Sin, and people always say "Is that short for cinnamon?"


Some people says Auto like a car?? Why did you name your dog that? I say no "Otto" is a german name O-T-T-O. :headbang:


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I call my GSD Sinister, Sin, and people always say "Is that short for cinnamon?"


:crazy::crazy: I'd be like No, It's short for Sink, yep, thats right his name is SINK.... :crazy::crazy: LOL!!!


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

My husband always wanted a female pup named after the Queen of the Underworld... Persephone


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

stacey_eight said:


> My husband always wanted a female pup named after the Queen of the Underworld... Persephone


I love that name!

I love the name Ker/Keres.

THE KERES were the female spirits of violent or cruel death, including death in battle, by accident, murder or ravaging disease. Kêr the personified necessity of death. The Kêres are described as formidable, dark, and hateful, because they carry off men to the joyless house of Hades. According to Hesiod, with whom the Kêres assume a more definite form, they are the daughters of Nyx and sisters of the Moerae, and punish men for their crimes.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> Oh what about PISTOL PETE!! LOL LOVE LOVE
> 
> J/K I just had to say it!


I LOVE that movie:wub::laugh:


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I have to ask, do you pronounce Prvi - Pervy??

Oh, and I like the name Prius.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Picard. I had a rat named Picard.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Pace, Peart.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Good_Karma said:


> I have to ask, do you pronounce Prvi - Pervy??
> 
> Oh, and I like the name Prius.


A little more like "Preevee" with a very very short "ee" after the r sound and a long "ee" sound at the end....if that makes any sense?! Lol.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I know a cardiologist named Dr Payne---great name!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

My husband said two words come to mind when I say 'puppy'-- price and punk!!


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

Here's a few I found (I apologize if there are dups from what other's have suggested)
Patton 
Pascal
Parker
Pelham/Pellam
Payton
Pakyl (like Shaqueal)
Pelias/Pelyas ("Leader" - Greek)
*Pyran/Pieryn/Pieran (like 'peer-in' I think, means "Prayer" - Irish)

* = Fav!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I like Puma and Panther

Also Panzer, Prague and Prelude....

Pasha 

Lee


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

I always liked the name "Phury" for a male. Its kinda cool.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Poco


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Stosh said:


> I know a cardiologist named Dr Payne---great name!


There is a vet where we take our animals with that name!!!

I dunno Justine. P names are tough to come up with. Sorry I can't be of more help, but I liked a lot of LaRen's suggestions. Good luck picking one out, it took us months to decide on Niko's name.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Stosh said:


> I know a cardiologist named Dr Payne---great name!


There is a cardiologist here too named Payne- and a surgeon!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Stosh said:


> I know a cardiologist named Dr Payne---great name!


That is my dentist name :wild: Rex Payne to be exact! Dr. Payne is a great man!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Polo, Prank, Port


----------



## Sable GSD (Jan 31, 2011)

Are you getting a puppy out of Sue and Gabors "p" litter? Just a guess!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Phooey
Porthos
Pookerbutkin -- I know that is long, but I call my dogs and my nieces that -- can be shortened to Pooker or Pookie. 

Plato
Pallace
Pico -- as in milli, micro, nano, pico. 

Pistol
Puzo


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh, there's a poster here with a dog named Pyrate-- very cool


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

*P Litter Name Decision--Help Us Decide!!*

Nevermind made a new thred.


----------

